
Don’t be uncanny – 3 ways to nail your data driven demo - abd12
https://www.tonic.ai/post/3-ways-to-nail-your-demo-data/
======
ihaveajob
I bet a big part of the success of Baremetrics is their live demo with real
data. It's much easier to convince someone if you're willing to bare your
inner workings to the point of sharing revenue data. I guess it applies at
many levels.

~~~
icoe
Yeah they are definitely in a unique position to pull that off. Anyone else
doing that well? BTW, I'm one of the authors of the post, so happy to answer
any questions.

